# Angle on Specialized stem



## mattias_s (Aug 13, 2014)

Where do I found the angle on my Specialized stem? It is nowhere to be found on the outside. I can see through the window that it says +4 which I believe indicates a 4 degree shim. Do I need to remove stem in order to find it's angle?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kzffukyd3v39mfy/2014-08-13 19.01.32.jpg


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is the Specialized PDF explaining the relationship of different shims with different stem angles.
Basically the shim cants the stem either up or down and this either adds or subtracts to the native external angle of the stem relative to the steerer clamp. In your case you have a 4 deg. shim in there and depending on its orientation this either adds 4 deg. up or cants the body of the stem 4 deg. down lowering the handlebar. 

Following should help. Overall stem angle is a function of the stem body angle +/- the shim angle and you have a shim angle of 4 deg. So you need to measure the external angle of the stem to determine net rise or drop.

https://www.benscycle.com/pdf/0000016662_IG0383_revA.pdf


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

roadworthy said:


> Here is the Specialized PDF explaining the relationship of different shims with different stem angles.
> Basically the shim cants the stem either up or down and this either adds or subtracts to the native external angle of the stem relative to the steerer clamp. In your case you have a 4 deg. shim in there and depending on its orientation this either adds 4 deg. up or cants the body of the stem 4 deg. down lowering the handlebar.
> 
> Following should help. Overall stem angle is a function of the stem body angle +/- the shim angle and you have a shim angle of 4 deg. So you need to measure the external angle of the stem to determine net rise or drop.
> ...


Right... I think he gets that, but I think he's asking how can he find the native external angle of the stem.

OP, what year/model bike do you have? If you go on the Specialized website, you search the bike archive and you can find the info in the specs/geometry sections for your bike.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Right... *I think he gets that*, but I think he's asking how can he find the native external angle of the stem.
> 
> OP, what year/model bike do you have? If you go on the Specialized website, you search the bike archive and you can find the info in the specs/geometry sections for your bike.


I don't. Why don't you tell him how to measure the external body angle of the stem. Here's a hint. You don't need an angle measurement tool.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you saying you want to know if it's a 12 degree stem etc? If so try looking up the specs on your bike. If it's not printed on the outside it may be stamped inside the clamps.


----------



## mattias_s (Aug 13, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> Are you saying you want to know if it's a 12 degree stem etc? If so try looking up the specs on your bike. If it's not printed on the outside it may be stamped inside the clamps.


Correct! I already know how to calculate angles based on shims and the bike is built from a frameset so can't look on any website. Will take a look inside the clamps, thanks!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mattias_s said:


> Correct! I already know how to calculate angles based on shims and the bike is built from a frameset so can't look on any website. Will take a look inside the clamps, thanks!


If you can't find it, post a side view of the stem and I will tell you what it is...I have a calibrated eye.

Or....

Remove stem
Plain sheet of paper
Draw horizontal line through center on paper
Align base of stem clamp with drawn line
Trace body of stem on paper...doesn't have to be perfect
Draw straight line through center of stem body on paper that intersects horizontal line.
Take something with a 90 deg. edge...can even be another piece of paper or ruler edge etc and create a triangle about 4 inches or so from intersection of two lines.

Now you have created a right triangle. The acute angle of the triangle is the rise of your stem.

Simple math:
X^2 + Y^2 = Z^2 (Pythagorean theorem)

To solve for stem angle...find a basic math calculator with trig functions:

Angle = Tan ^-1 (Y/X) Note: if unfamiliar with Tan ^-1, that is the inverse Tangent.

In summary, even if you are 1-2 degrees off in your tracing and construction of the right angle triangle, you will be able to get close enough as the two most popular stem rises for that ilk of stem are 12 and 17 degrees.

HTH


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

You could buy a cheap angle finder too.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ang...LTiwKttoGYDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1472&bih=813


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Chader09 said:


> You could buy a cheap angle finder too.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ang...LTiwKttoGYDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1472&bih=813


Yup, many have them including me....but the OP may not and why I provided the trig.
Another more common household measurement device is a protractor. Many students have one for math problems and constructing triangles.
So OP could take a protractor and construct both a 12 deg angle and a 17 deg angle on a sheet of paper and compare it to a the stem profile as well.


----------



## mattias_s (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tips! I did not find the angle written anywhere on the stem so I have to use one of your methods here.

Maybe this photo is too far away to judge the stem angle...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w1aosji436vb6dz/IMG_9158.JPG


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

*12 degree Stem Inverted*

OP,
Believe your position...blown up and marked up below reflects a 12 degree stem inverted which would normally be -12 degrees to the steerer centerline but you have the shim set up to increase rise by +4 degrees and so you have -8 degrees to the steerer centerline.

Hope the picture helps...


----------



## mattias_s (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you! Now, the reach is a bit too long for me so I'm thinking of a 90mm stem that possibly could be raised a bit. Looking at the Specialized stem charts, if I would like to have -6 or -4 degrees I would have to go with the S-works 4 degree stem. A bit expensive but...

https://www.benscycle.com/pdf/0000016662_IG0383_revA.pdf


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mattias_s said:


> Thank you! Now, the reach is a bit too long for me so I'm thinking of a 90mm stem that possibly could be raised a bit. Looking at the Specialized stem charts, if I would like to have -6 or -4 degrees I would have to go with the S-works 4 degree stem. A bit expensive but...
> 
> https://www.benscycle.com/pdf/0000016662_IG0383_revA.pdf


Don't know how long you have been at this, but the vast majority of cyclists have too short a reach.
If you want some insight on your fit, put the bike on a trainer or lean up against a wall and have your wife or girlfriend snap a picture with you on the hoods and a pic in the drops.

As to stem length and rise. There is no teacher like experience. The only way to get to be a good cyclist is to try different set ups to find what works best for you in comfort, power output and fatigue avoidance. Try to develop a friendly relationship with your local bike shop...maybe go on some rides...ask him to check your fit...and borrow some different stems to try to dial your fit. Honestly...I am a big Specialized fan and own a lot of their products, but I would never own one of their stems. They are heavy and clunky if not even creaky. I will give you a good stem to consider once you dial your fit. Ritchey all aluminum WCS 4-axis is the best stem for dollar out there and I have owned most of them from Thompson to Deda...you name it. Ritchey stems new on ebay are about $70 dollars and a fair value relative to their quality and a very popular stem on the pro tour....120 grams. Don't waste your money on the Carbon matrix model Ritchey either...no value added and no lighter than the Al version and no difference in shock transmission either. They come +/- 6 degrees and what you would want if you want to stay in the ball park of your handlebar drop.

Post a pic if you want better insight into your fit.
Have fun.


----------



## mattias_s (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks! I'm no expert but I do know that my most comfortable position currently lies 1-2 cm behind the hoods. That's why I'm thinking of trying a shorter stem (and possibly a bit higher rise)...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mattias_s said:


> Thanks! I'm no expert but I do know that my most comfortable position currently lies 1-2 cm behind the hoods. That's why I'm thinking of trying a shorter stem (and possibly a bit higher rise)...


Save yourself 50 bux and buy a Ritchey WCS 4 Axis stem in the length you prefer +/-6 degrees...better than a Specialized stem....available in white, black, gloss and matte black.


----------

